# How to best mark horse grave



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

They have kits at many craft stores for doing various garden stones with glass fragments and other stuff. That might be something nice. or you can make up your own mold and get some quick set cement and do something with that too.


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> They have kits at many craft stores for doing various garden stones with glass fragments and other stuff. That might be something nice. or you can make up your own mold and get some quick set cement and do something with that too.


 Thanks for the idea.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I lost my first horse friend 2 weeks ago. 

My husband is making a cross out of the same wood we use to make everyone's name tags out side their stalls. He's hand carved and stained it, and he plans to shlack (is that the right word?) It either tomorrow or the next day. If I get a chance I will post a picture of it for you.

Again, I am very sorry to hear the news. Hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palmettogirl915 (Jul 27, 2010)

I've always liked the idea of planting a tree over my mare's grave when she finally passes... that way her body is helping something grow even after her death.

If you do decide to do that there are a few things you have to keep in mind: tree/flower type, soil type, how far down you buried your old friend, etc. If this is something you are interested in, I can go into more detail and point you in the right direction.

You could also do a plaque next to the tree/plant so that as it grows, future generations will know that the tree is special and whose memory it was planted.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.

Pet Grave Markers, Pet Memorial Stones, Pet Urns, Pet Headstones | 4everinmyheart

I don't know anything about this outfit nor am I recommending them, but I wanted to show you what is commercially available. And they do have horse graphics, don't be put off by all the dogs on the homepage.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

See if you can get a scrap of granite from a rock decor company. Near where I live, there's a business that sells big slabs for countertops and stuff, but they just throw the excess away....in big, pretty, usable chunks. We dug through the junk pile and got some nice cut pieces, then took one to a monument/grave stone company and had it very nicely engraved. And they only charged $20.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the idea of planting a tree. We put Rain out near the edge of the woods, so that when her brothers and sisters eventually go, they can rest with her. There is plenty of room there... I also thought about hanging her halter and lead rope off of the cross. I feel awful that you're going through what I am. It hurts everyday. Keeping you in my thoughts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palmettogirl915 (Jul 27, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> See if you can get a scrap of granite from a rock decor company. Near where I live, there's a business that sells big slabs for countertops and stuff, but they just throw the excess away....in big, pretty, usable chunks. We dug through the junk pile and got some nice cut pieces, then took one to a monument/grave stone company and had it very nicely engraved. And they only charged $20.


I like this suggestion also. I might keep that in mind for the marker that I would do along with the tree...


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

What we have done over each of the horses graves that we have lost over the years... there is a an apple tree planted...then when the trees are big enough we are going to carve the name of the horse in the tree.


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. There are some great ideas here and I will use some of them. Also thank you for all the kind words. It is so hard but I know he lived a long life. I was blessed to have the time with him that I did. Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

This is the cross my husband hand carved for our girl. We haven't placed it yet, that's for a day when we're feeling strong. It's been a rough few weeks.


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

that ia a beautiful cross. The fact that your husband made it makes it that more special. My thoughts are with you as I know how difficult it is to lose someone you love.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you. I am sure you are still struggling as well. It doesn't get much easier for a while... 

My DH isn't much of a horsey person. He writes the checks and that is pretty much it. He was really effected by the loss of Rain, whether he admits it or not. He made the cross and he also wrote a song for her (he's a musician.)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. :hug:

We also plant trees and when they are large enough, we hang a cross on them that's had name & dates carved into them.


----------



## Farmergirl (Nov 30, 2011)

It really helps to have all these great ideas and to know that you all really care. You all seem to understand that I lost my very best friend, not just a horse as some people seem to think. Thanks for that. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am sorry for the loss of your dear friend. I lost my TB a couple years ago and I marked his grave with a shade tree and a chair, that way I can sit on top of him whenever I want.


----------

